

WebAssembly- Explained - mmanulis
http://moduscreate.com/webassembly-explained/

======
zzalpha
I believe the last section on security is misleading. My recollection is that
WebAssembly specifies a translation from the AST back to text so you can
essentially, and explicitly, view the "source" of the module. See:

[https://github.com/WebAssembly/design/blob/master/FAQ.md](https://github.com/WebAssembly/design/blob/master/FAQ.md)

And the section on "Will WebAssembly support View Source on the Web?".

This, of course, is more about security on the client side rather than
security for the code, but given the choice, I'm _far_ more concerned about
protecting the user, even if that means my precious SPA code could get cribbed
by an unscrupulous developer.

